# Ever used Mt. Dew for a spritz?



## rbranstner (Feb 28, 2010)

I totally forgot to get apple juice when I was in town today and now I have nothing to spritz my ribs with. I was thinking about Mountain dew or coke since they should have plenty of sugar. I have some booze, coke, Mt. Dew and thats about it around here. Any thoughts? I have always used a spritz on my ribs I guess maybe this will be the time to experiment without a spritz.


----------



## gadgetguy (Feb 28, 2010)

well did ya use the mt.dew? prolly should keep the temp real low so it don'
t carmelise
     HarryC


----------



## jaxgatorz (Feb 28, 2010)

I have seen coke used b4...Try it out, u never know.


----------



## rbranstner (Feb 28, 2010)

Its time to spritz but I just don't know if I want to put it on there or not. I think I will just go without this time.


----------



## mballi3011 (Feb 28, 2010)

I have heard of differant juices and even dr. pepper too but not the dew.


----------



## tasunkawitko (Feb 28, 2010)

>>>*Ever used Mt. Dew for a spritz?*<<<

yes. it works and it is good.

in my opinion, it gives it a bright, florida-style twist.


----------



## hemi (Feb 28, 2010)

A friend gave me some mt Dew he had for a bit too much time.  It had lost most of it's carbonation . Flat..  BUTT !! I tried it for a spritz along with a shot of rum and 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






..  I won't say it is the second best thing in the world but it sure came out good.    Hemi..


----------



## miamirick (Feb 28, 2010)

spray em with some jack daniels and water mix


----------



## rbranstner (Feb 28, 2010)

Ok you guys talked me into it. My wifes rack of ribs is getting a spritz of Mt. Dew origial flavor because she doesn't like them "Trigg style" (foiled with brown sugar, butter and honey). She isn't a sweet rib person so I am not going to foil hers at all. Mine just went into the foil with the Trigg love and I am going to continue to spritz hers every half hour or so. This will be a good test of different methods and we can see which we like better. I am still trying to get the perfect rib ready for our family get together this summer where we are going to have a rib cook off.


----------



## grampyskids (Feb 28, 2010)

I have spritzed my hams with Fanta Pineapple soda. I have used Dr. Pepper on my ribs. Pepsi on a chuckie and on and on. Smoking is not a science, but an art. Even if you fail, you get to eat great meat. Your smoking is only limited by your mind.


----------



## tjohnson (Mar 1, 2010)

I use 7-Up or Sierra mist in and on my pork butts.

Maybe Mountain Dew would be worth a try next time.

Todd


----------



## ddave (Mar 1, 2010)

Looks like you've already got your answer but I would agree with grampyskids -- everything is fair game!!



The bottom rack of these was spritzed and foiled with Black Cherry Dr. Pepper then glazed with a mixture of Black Cherry Dr. Pepper, marachino cherry juice and some Sweet Baby Ray's.  The top rack had a peanut butter/honey glaze on it.

Try what ever you think might taste good to you.  You'd be surprised what you come up with. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Dave


----------



## rbranstner (Mar 1, 2010)

Peanut butter?? Thats a new one to me. I should try that my wife eats peanut butter like its going out of style.


----------



## meateater (Mar 1, 2010)

Now thats a interesting combo.


----------



## rdknb (Mar 1, 2010)

How did the ribs come out, I remember you saying they had an odd smell


----------

